# Silver-Beige Edie



## RedPoppy (Jan 19, 2013)

A few people commented on my last post to keep you updated on my girls colour change, she is 19 weeks tomorrow and getting lighter day by day :angel:


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

WOW, She's such a beautiful color!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Awesomely beautiful!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That is quickly becoming my favorite poodle color, just breathtaking!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

How beautiful!!!!! I can only hope that you continue to post pictures so we can see how she clears !!! If it is possible becoming more gorgeous !!!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Very beautiful color and sweet face.

pr


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Until I joined PF, I didn't know this color existed! Breathtaking and what a coat she has too!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

She is just gorgeous and I love her color!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

She is so gorgeous. I've never seen a poodle her color before!


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

_What a beautiful puppy. I love her color and her coat. Just Beautiful!_


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

She sure is gorgeous! I could look at pictures of her all day!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She is stunning!!!! Absolutely beautiful and she not even done yet!!! Looking forward to seeing this girl's changes!!!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Edie is a beautiful girl, your girl is going to be super light


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful girl! Looking forward to watching her clear!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

very elegant and she has the look of calm repose to go with her coat!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Such beautiful pictures, of a very gorgeous and elegant poodle! The silver beige and cafés are so striking, and its not that often you see them. Definitely a head turner, and she almost looks like a brown version of my Quinn minus the phantom markings and mask. She looks soooo soft too just like my girl, the long puppy hair is so warm, and requires a lot of upkeep, but it sure is pretty and incredibly soft .

Thanks for the updates and can't wait to see more (and would love to see more of your Black Spoo too!)

Dan & Quinn


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

She is absolutely stunning!! One of the most beautiful poodles I've ever seen!!! I love blue poodles too.. The different shades these coloring scan be melt my heart! And it's fun to want the clear 

Please keep us posted !! With pictures!!  I know a mini silver-beige that turned almost white!!! Incredibly pretty!


----------



## RedPoppy (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your lovely comments, heres a new update she is 5months and two days, plus a picture of her big bro


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! She is really growing into an elegant looking Girl! And there is no mistaking that Ralph is a boy!!! Thank you for remembering how much we wanted to watch her color clear!!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

She is beautiful! They are just adorable together!  Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

She just keeps getting prettier!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, the camera certainly loves Edie. I am sorry to see all that fluffy puppy coat shorn, but I can't imagine trying to maintain it in a damp climate. Edie and her brother look like they enjoy their romps in the crisp air. Thank you for the update. Her color change continues to be amazing.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow... She is so beautifully unique  


Her eyes are so expressive! And her coloring  incredibly pretty  


Her brother is super handsome too! 

Please keep us posted with more pictures  Hehehehe


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

They are a beautiful pair! 
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

They are so beautiful. They also look pretty big!


----------



## RedPoppy (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you all so much! yes I regret cutting all her beautiful hair off, but we are in for a cold wet muddy winter but I am planning on growing her out now to a show clip.
she is so light now, I think she will end up almost white!
She is 23" and 6mo I am expecting her to reach 25" her brother is 28"


----------



## RedPoppy (Jan 19, 2013)

I think I may be extremely lucky and she end up same colour as this beautiful boy, however don't think she will ever have a clip as amazing haha
BISS CH ALEGRIA SHAMUS - ALEGRIA POODLES

Edie is from a blue/cream phantom to brown mating incase anyone was wondering!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes that is a gorgeous characteristic about Silver Beige poodles. They can lighten to platinum like silvers can but the will always have beautiful brown hues. I am so in love with her! She is gorgeous.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

She looks like you had her frosted with powdered sugar... except her ears escaped. She is a beauty. Thanks so much for keeping us updated.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

She is absolutely beautiful. Lofe, love, love her color!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Such a sweet pair! They are both so regal looking. Very photogenic pooches!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Sooooo pretty! Thank you for letting us watch her 'change'!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

The most beautiful silver beige poodle I've ever seen! She takes my breath away hehe ?❤


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Beautiful dogs! Her brother is huge! Love a black poodle!!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful color. We are looking at a silver beige mini. Was he a dark brown when 10 weeks old?
Where in Scotland do you live? We absolutely love Scotland - have toured almost the entire country (by car, of course - how else can you see all those wonderful hidden places - like the "donkey" path around the Torridan Peninsula! Never saw anyplace so beautiful in my whole life - or a road so narrow!) 
We have family there. My son-in-law is from Midlothian.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

RedPoppy said:


> Thank you all so much! yes I regret cutting all her beautiful hair off, but we are in for a cold wet muddy winter but I am planning on growing her out now to a show clip.
> she is so light now, I think she will end up almost white!
> She is 23" and 6mo I am expecting her to reach 25" her brother is 28"


Edie is gorgeous, I agree she will be very light I think she'll end up a pale blonde, tow headed like little kids. My Tpoo Baby looked like Edie at this age and cleared out super light


----------



## RedPoppy (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you all so so much! :angel2:



SusanG said:


> Beautiful color. We are looking at a silver beige mini. Was he a dark brown when 10 weeks old?
> Where in Scotland do you live?.


Here is a picture of her at 10 weeks (picture from breeder) you can see she has light she is through her fur and on her face and is more of a reddy brown.


and again at 16 weeks



I actually have moved now to Devon (SW of England) but yes Scotland is so beautiful I used to live in Dunkeld, Perthshire but had to move due to my OH promotion. :act-up:


----------

